
“Microsoft Wants to Create a Complete Virtualization Stack with Linux” - 0xQSL
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microsoft-Linux-Root-Partition
======
mimixco
MS will entirely "featurize" Linux as just another part of Windows, and
thereby finally solve the problem of Linux on the desktop.

~~~
daly
No, it won't solve the problem.

Microsoft remotely reboots your computer about once a week whether you want
that or not. They only care about their updates. Your work has no value.

On the other hand, I have a linux box that's been running for YEARS without a
reboot. I work on it every day.

If you value your time, your work, or your money, don't use Microsoft.

~~~
mimixco
The rebooting stuff is horrible; I completely agree. But MS has won the
desktop and featurizing Linux means Linux devs will be able to write Windows
apps and no one will care.

